# Probleme mit Modern Warfare 2 und Bad Company 2



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Hallo -.-*

Wie schon im Threadtitel beschrieben, funktionieren Bad Company 2 und Modern Warfare 2 bei mir nicht. Wenn ich bei beiden Spielen zum Beispiel den Singleplayer starte, friert das Spiel immer nach gut 3-5 Minuten ein. Der Sound läuft dann immer weiter, aber zum Task Manager komme ich dann trotzdem nicht. Bildschirm wird dann komplett schwarz. Zuerst passierte das nur bei BC2, nach ein wenig googeln hab ich entdeckt, dass das Problem halt bei mehreren auftritt und evtl. mit EA bzw einem Patch zu tun hat. 
Nun habe ich mir heute MW2 gekauft in der Hoffnung, dass es wenigsten funktioniert. Aber zack, das gleiche Problem. Komme dann nur mit Neustart raus...

Mein Computer:

Gigabyte P43-ES3G
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 4x 2,66Ghz
4 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 5700
DX 11
Windows 7 64 bit

Treiber sind alle aktualisiert. Zwei Sachen noch: einmal (als ich in BFBC2 eine Drohne fliegen wollte) stürzte das Spiel wie immer ab, doch dann kam ein Bluesscreen, wo irgendwas von "Display" und "Driver" drauf stand. Der verschwand aber sehr schnell wieder. Zweitens stürzte bei mir früher auch Dragon Age 2 immer ab, hab dann aber DX10 laufen lassen und da funktionierte es. Kann es sein, dass da was mit DX11 nicht stimmt ? 

Vielleicht gibt es ja ähnliche Erfahrungen, jedenfalls danke im Voraus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wo irgendwas von "Display" und "Driver" drauf stand. Der verschwand aber sehr schnell wieder.


Liegt wohl am Treiber, hast du den schon mal sauber im abgesicherten Modus Deinstalliert und wieder Installiert?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Das hab ich noch nicht gemacht... soll ich dann einfach in den abgesicherten Modus gehen und ganz normal deinstallieren oder wie ? Ich werde gleich auch nochmal meinen PC aufschrauben und gucken, ob da was mit dem Lüfter nicht stimmt. Hatte mit dem schonmal Probleme...


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> doch dann kam ein Bluesscreen, wo irgendwas von "Display" und "Driver" drauf stand.



Wie bereits gesagt wurde, liegt mit Sicherheit am Grakatreiber.
Am besten über Gerätemanager Grafikkarte auswählen und Treiber deinstallieren. Oder über Catalyst Control Center... hab selbst keine ATI Karte aber das gibts doch da normalerweise.

Neuen Treiber runterladen und drüberbügeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Als das Problem auftrat hab ich mir ja sofort den neusten runtergeladen (vom 18 August ist der glaube ich)... ansonsten installiere ich den einfach nochmal im abges. Modus.


----------



## Palimbula (22. August 2011)

Sowohl Treiber- als auch Temperaturprobleme können ein System zum "einfrieren" bringen. Was sagt denn das Ereignisprotokoll von Windows, nachdem das System eingefroren ist? Da beide Spiele -meines Wissens- keinen DX11-Modus besitzen, schliesse ich das als Fehlerquelle aus.

Was sagen denn die Temperaturen, bevor das System einfriert? Hierfür kannst du CPU-Z und GPU-Z nutzen und die Daten protokollieren lassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Sowohl Treiber- als auch Temperaturprobleme können ein System zum "einfrieren" bringen. Was sagt denn das Ereignisprotokoll von Windows, nachdem das System eingefroren ist? Da beide Spiele -meines Wissens- keinen DX11-Modus besitzen, schliesse ich das als Fehlerquelle aus.
> 
> Was sagen denn die Temperaturen, bevor das System einfriert? Hierfür kannst du CPU-Z und GPU-Z nutzen und die Daten protokollieren lassen.




Ok stimmt, beide Spiele laufen nicht unter DX11 ^^ Ich schau mal nach was die Temperaturen sagen, hab da so ne Vermutung. Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Ok, hatte wieder nen Bluescreen, unten hat er irgendwas von Memory oder so geladen in % und zack war er auch schon wieder wech. Ich wage mal zu sagen, dass 85-87° zu heiß sind für ne Grafikkarte :/. Zuerst war sie bei 45°, aber dann wurden es immer mehr, bis zum Bluescreen, da hatte sie dann wieder 45° ... 

lt. GPU-Z

Edit: Ok nun hab ich gelesen, dass das doch ganz normal ist -.- so ein Dreck, das würde auch den Bluescreen erklären.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

was für ne temperatur hat die cpu und das gehäuse ?

http://www.chip.de/d...p_31749702.html

damit kannste das auslesen

was fürn netzteil haste ? vieleicht wird das bei der hitze mehr gefordert


My game is crashing or freezing while I am playing.


http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=26502


http://www.unigamesity.com/how-to-fix-modern-warfare-2-problemsfreezings/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was für ne temperatur hat die cpu und das gehäuse ?
> 
> http://www.chip.de/d...p_31749702.html
> 
> ...



Temperatur liegt so bei 50° im Durchschnitt, kann jetzt nicht sagen ob das zu hoch ist oder net... Das Netzteil hat 230V sehe ich grad, ein bisschen wenig oder ? Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt...

Mittlerweile kann ich wieder einigermaßen spielen. Nur friert das Bild dann immer kurz ein, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und kurz danach kann ich weiterspielen, allerdings hab ich kleinere schwarze "Pixel" auf dem Bildschirm, die mal auftauchen und dann wieder verschwinden...

Edit: Ich starte nochmal Bad Company 2 und schau was passiert, Handy liegt neben bei, ich mach dann ein Foto vom Bluescreen... (falls er auftaucht  )

Edit2: kurzes Vergnügen, hab den SP gestartet, wollte auf nen Gegner schießen, Spiel hängt sich wieder auf, und ich lande wieder auf Desktop, Spiel ist beendet. -.-


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

watt wär interessant und was für eins es ist und wieviel volt es auf der schiene für grafikarte bringt ^^

ich hatte letzten sommer mit meiner 8800 gt teils gpu temperaturen von 70 grad und cpu temperaturen von 88 grad bei meinem dualcore amd

bei meinen neuem pc habe ich halt auf maximale kühlleistung geachtet 


230 volt ist halt die normale spannung bei uns - watt ist ist wichtig




http://www.hardwarel...0-und-5800.html

ganz interessant



es gibt garkeine 5700 die genau bezeichnung deiner grafikarte wär gut ^^

57xx ist nur das baumodell aber da kommen ja noch diverse andere modelle dazu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Hoppla... xD Sind 550 Watt  Also an dem liegt es nicht. 

Edit: also ich lese überall (CCC, Geräte Manager, dxdiag) von einer ATI Radeon 5700 HD Series... ansonsten muss ich die verpackung suchen...

Edit2: das steht wirklich nirgends... Es gibt ne Radeon 5750 HD und 5770 HD, eine von beiden muss es sein, aber ist das denn so wichtig ? Ich glaube an der Hardware liegt es nicht, und die Treiber passen ja für beide Karten.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2011)

Tjo, Grafikkartentreiber. Bügel mal den aktuellen drüber. Am besten erst den aktuellsten Laden, den alten komplett deinstallieren und dann den aktuellen installieren. So gehst du sicher, dass der Fehler nach dem Update nicht doch noch da ist. Bluescreens und Freezes die solchen Fehlermeldungen quittiert werden, stinken förmlich nach Treiberproblemen. An der Hardware liegts imo nicht.

Falls oben erwähntes nicht klappt, deinstallier den Treiber, starte den PC neu und installiere dann erst den alten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tjo, Grafikkartentreiber. Bügel mal den aktuellen drüber. Am besten erst den aktuellsten Laden, den alten komplett deinstallieren und dann den aktuellen installieren. So gehst du sicher, dass der Fehler nach dem Update nicht doch noch da ist. Bluescreens und Freezes die solchen Fehlermeldungen quittiert werden, stinken förmlich nach Treiberproblemen. An der Hardware liegts imo nicht.
> 
> Falls oben erwähntes nicht klappt, deinstallier den Treiber, starte den PC neu und installiere dann erst den alten.



Das habe ich schon getan, siehe oben ^^ Sogar im abges. Modus alles Deinstalliert und per CCleaner und DriverCleaner alles an Rückständen gelöscht. Dann den neusten Treiber (17.August) raufgenudelt und das wars. Allerdings friert mir das Spiel (BC2 besonders) immer noch ein.

Edit: 





> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Es ist nicht immer alles Gold, was glänzt. So könnte man überspitzt formuliert manches Modell der ATI-Radeon-HD-5000-Familie bezeichnen. Obwohl Leistung und Stromverbrauch bislang auf ganzer Linie überzeugen konnten, berichten nun immer mehr Besitzer einer ATI-Radeon-HD-5700- oder &#8211;HD-5800-Grafikkarte über teilweise gravierende Probleme &#8211; auch in unserem Forum. Demnach soll der Anwender neben Abstürzen auch von grauen Linien auf dem Bildschirm geplagt werden. Während man anfangs die Probleme auf ein Windows-7-Update zurückführte, gab man in den Releasenotes des Catalyst 10.1 bekannt, dass auch andere Betriebssysteme davon betroffen seien. Nun soll die US-Amerikanische Chipschmiede intern an einem Hotfix-Treiber arbeiten, der genau hier ansetzen soll. Die neue Version will man seinen Kunden nach weiteren Tests in Kürze zum Download anbieten.[/font]



GENAU DIESE Probleme habe ich. Danke Kamsi... allerdings ist der Artikel von Februar 2010... auch interessant : die Probleme traten erst auf, seitdem ich Windows 7 habe. Also ne neue Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2011)

Dx11 wäre eigentlich auch keine Erklärung. BC2 unterstützt zwar Dx11, aber MW2 ist rein Dx9... Irgendwas ist da total schief gelaufen. Mein nächster Schritt um Softwareprobleme auszuschließen wäre Backups anzulegen und dann einfach mal Windows neu aufzusetzen. Daten sichern, C platt machen, Windows 7 neu drauf, neuste Treiber aus dem Netz installieren. 

Dann direkt mal Spiel(e) installieren und versuchen zu zocken. Wenn es dann immer noch mit gleichen Symptomen crasht, können wir über Hardware nachdenken - zumal deine Temperaturen anscheinend ok sind. Was du machen könntest, ist dir GPU-Z laden. Dort aktivierst du, dass er die Temperatur mitloggt und versuchst mal zu spielen. Freezes können auch von überhitzen Grafikkarten verursacht werden. Typischerweise hast du dann aber keinen schwarzen Bildschirm oder ein statisches Bild aus dem Game sondern bunten Pixelbrei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dx11 wäre eigentlich auch keine Erklärung. BC2 unterstützt zwar Dx11, aber MW2 ist rein Dx9... Irgendwas ist da total schief gelaufen. Mein nächster Schritt um Softwareprobleme auszuschließen wäre Backups anzulegen und dann einfach mal Windows neu aufzusetzen. Daten sichern, C platt machen, Windows 7 neu drauf, neuste Treiber aus dem Netz installieren.
> 
> Dann direkt mal Spiel(e) installieren und versuchen zu zocken. Wenn es dann immer noch mit gleichen Symptomen crasht, können wir über Hardware nachdenken - zumal deine Temperaturen anscheinend ok sind. Was du machen könntest, ist dir GPU-Z laden. Dort aktivierst du, dass er die Temperatur mitloggt und versuchst mal zu spielen. Freezes können auch von überhitzen Grafikkarten verursacht werden. Typischerweise hast du dann aber keinen schwarzen Bildschirm oder ein statisches Bild aus dem Game sondern bunten Pixelbrei.



Auch das habe ich schon getan, siehe oben ^^ die Temperatur lag beim Spielen von MW2 bei max. 87°, danach ging es wieder runter auf 45°.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

netzteil was fürn hersteller ?

könnte halt sein das er bei anspruchsvollen spielen nicht genug saft auf die cpu/grafikarten leitungen bringt - hatte im alten pc ein lc power und öfters probleme damit besonders im sommer 


probier das hiermal 

http://www.gamingnew...stall-problems/

grafik oder cpu 87 grad ?


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2011)

87 °C ist schon ne Menge. Hast du, als du den PC aufgeschraubt hast, irgendwas festgestellt - bspw. Lüfter, die sich nicht drehen, zugesetzte Kühler, Kabel, die den Luftstrom massiv behindern etc. ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

MW2 kann ich mittlerweile wieder spielen. bei Bad Company 2 isses halt noch...

http://www.idealo.de...inter-tech.html

Da isses das Netzteil ^^

Edit: Grafikkarte hatte 87°. Laut Internet ist aber alles unter 100 noch im Rahmen...  CPU war bei 50° durchschnittlich. Gemerkt habe ich nichts beim aufschrauben. Die 3 Lüfter (Mainboard, Graka und Gehäuse) summen alle ganz normal. 

Und wie gesagt, alles seitdem ich Windows 7 habe. Auf XP konnte ich mit dem selben System Bad Company 2 auf sehr hoch spielen...


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

Kann selbst geringe Leistungen nicht konstant liefern 
Bei moderatem Gebrauch hört man Strom-Überschläge

Steht bei amazon und habe nen bild gesehen zu den ampere leistungen auf den 12 v leitungen

18 ampere jeweils da kann es eng werden wenn der pc leistung fordert und draussen auch noch heiss ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Aber dann bekomme ich doch keine Grafikfehler oder ? Und letztes Jahr hat es auch funktioniert, man erinnere sich an die WM, da war es ja auch so warm ... Außerdem sind es 23 ° bei mir im Zimmer, das ist normal eigentlich.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

es ist ein kann und kein muss ^^

und thema grafikfehler ^^


mafia 2 letztes jahr in den videosequenzen derbes laggen dann im spiel grafikfehler und dann peng brannte das netzteil durch ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Ja gut das hilft mir auch nicht weiter  

Habe so das Gefühl, dass Windows neu raufnudeln auch nix bringen würde...


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2011)

Selbst wenn es nicht helfen sollte, wissen wir dann, dass wir im Hardwarebereich suchen müssen. Damit schließen wir unzählige Ursachen schon mal aus. Macht die Fehlersuche also deutlich einfacher. Mit Glück und gut zureden, hilft es dein Problem zu beseitigen. Dennoch würde ich etwas gegen die hohen GPU-Temperaturen unternehmen. Mir wäre das deutlich zu viel für eine HD57xx.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Man kann doch irgendwie die Lüftergeschwindigkeit hochdrehen oder ? Oder noch nen zusätzlichen Lüfter einbauen ?

Ich sag es nochmal, die Probleme traten erst mit Windows 7 auf.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

vieleicht mal pc lüfter reinigen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht mal pc lüfter reinigen ?



Done. 

Hab den ganzen PC entstaubt, wobei da nicht sooo viel Staub drinne war.


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2011)

ansichtsache ^^


Radeon HD 5770 unter last komplett pc 233 Watt
Radeon HD 5870 unterlasst komplett 308 Watt


geb mal bei windows ausführen dxdiag ein und sag mir mal was bei anzeige steht - da steht die grafikkarte drinne di du benutzen tuest.

weil wenn du eine 5870 hast und die sachen unregelmässig dann könnte aber muss es nicht das netzteil nicht stark genug ist das es manchmal mit der stromnachlieferung nicht mehr klarkommt

ich habe zum bsp ne 560 ti und die braucht konstant 316 watt komplettsystem unter vollast und habe selbst ein scythe gourika 600 watt netzteil verbaut aber mit 25 ampere und 35 ampere auf der 12 volt leitung falls die mal bissel mehr power saugen ^^


bzw bei win7 mal die die 3d oberfläche deaktiviert ? weil die zieht ja auch leistung und zieht nur strom ^^


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man kann doch irgendwie die Lüftergeschwindigkeit hochdrehen oder ? Oder noch nen zusätzlichen Lüfter einbauen ?
> 
> Ich sag es nochmal, die Probleme traten erst mit Windows 7 auf.



Am besten du misst nochmal alle Temperaturen unter Last von Graka, CPU, Festplatte und postest die hier. Dann kann man genau prüfen ob da was zu heiß wird.
Dazu musst du wohl BFBC2 nochmal an seine Grenzen und ggf. bis zum Absturz bringen. Oder ein anderes grafik/rechenintensives Spiel.

Naja und Windows 7 hat leider die Angewohnheit auch einige merkwürdige Probleme auszulösen.

Hast du alle Auto Updates von Win 7 und Service Pack 1 installiert? Glaube bisher gibts nur ein Service Pack für Win 7.
Ne Möglichkeit wäre auch, die Festplatte komplett zu formatieren. Dauert zwar so 1-2 Stunden bis du alles wieder installiert hast, aber danach müsste es Softwaretechnisch (Treiber und Co.) wieder laufen. Wenn du die aktuellen und korrekten Treiber draufmachst natürlich.
Wenns ein Hardwarefehler ist, dann wirst du es nach einer Formatierung auch noch merken!


----------



## Felix^^ (23. August 2011)

Zu schwaches Netzteil! Hatte die gleichen Symptome.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Ich sage es nochmal, das Problem habe ich erst seit Windows 7. Verbraucht das etwa mehr Strom als XP ? kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.

@Ramsi 

In DXDIAG hab ich ja auch schon längst geschaut, da steht genau das gleiche wie auch sonst überall. ATI RADEON HD 5700

@ Konov

Die Temperaturen hab ich auch schon gemessen (Festplatte jetzt nicht...). Die von der Graka ist bei max. 87° und lt. Hersteller ist das im Rahmen. Alles über 100° soll ja schädlich sein... Werden den PC wohl formatieren und dann berichten, wie es läuft.


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ Konov
> 
> Die Temperaturen hab ich auch schon gemessen (Festplatte jetzt nicht...). Die von der Graka ist bei max. 87° und lt. Hersteller ist das im Rahmen. Alles über 100° soll ja schädlich sein... Werden den PC wohl formatieren und dann berichten, wie es läuft.



Und CPU? Ist ja auch nicht unwichtig.

Mach das mit der Formatierung erstmal!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und CPU? Ist ja auch nicht unwichtig.
> 
> Mach das mit der Formatierung erstmal!



Max. 57° (bei Belastung), normal so 48-52°. Formatiere ihn morgen, muss erstmal die Daten wieder sichern... -.-


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

wie gesagt win7 hat die grafikoberfläche aero oder wie das ding heisst ^^ habe die erstmal deaktiviert

während win7 das nicht hatte

und mehr strom verbraucht es wenn ich mir die systemvorausetzungen ansehe 

Mindest-Hardwarevoraussetzungen für Windows XP Home Edition: 
Pentium 233-MHZ-Prozessor oder schneller (300 MHz werden empfohlen)
Mindestens 64 MB RAM (128 MB werden empfohlen)
VGA Grafikkarte
   Folgende Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein, um Windows 7 auf Ihrem PC auszuführen: 


1-GHz-Prozessor oder höher mit 32 Bit (x86) oder 64 Bit (x64)
1 GB RAM (32-Bit) oder 2 GB RAM (64-Bit)
DirectX 9-Grafikgerät mit WDDM 1.0- oder höherem Treiber


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2011)

Was hat das mit Stromverbrauch zu tun? Leistungsfähigere Hardware verbraucht nicht zwingend mehr Strom. Ein Programm verbraucht letztendlich gar keinen Strom und auch kein OS. Höchstens sorgt es für (mehr oder weniger) hohe Auslastung der Hardware, die nunmal Strom benötigt. Dass die Grafikoberflächen von Windows Vista und 7 das System stärker belasten (und deshalb mehr Strom verbrauchen) ist schlicht nicht war. Da wo es für alte Hardware kritisch wird, wird es das nicht wegen ein paar transparenten Pixeln.


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

naja ich denk mal die 3D Oberfläche kann bei diversen netzteilen schon das zünglein an der wage sein wenn es im hintergrund läuft 


naja hoff mal das problem hat sich gelöst für dich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

PC wird wohl doch erst am WE formatiert. Hab zuviel Musik, die ich noch sichern muss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Kleines Update:

Hab eben nochmal MW2 gestartet und gut 2 Stunden ohne Probleme gespielt. Dann allerdings, als ich über ein Flugzeugwrack latschte , friert das Spiel wieder ein. Nach ein paar Sekunden bekam ich dann ne Direct X Fehlermeldung (konnte nicht sehen was drin stand, da der Bildschirm eh schon am abspacken war). Gefolgt von ein paar bunten Pixeln. Lässt auf Treiberprobleme schließen, allerdings sind die bunten Pixel komisch, was mich wiederum an der Graka zweifeln lässt.

Morgen wird formatiert, dann bin ich schlauer


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

Könnte auch sein dass die Grafikkarte zu heiß wurde/kaputt ist... aber wie gesagt, nach der Formatierung und korrekter Treiberinstallation solltest du genaueres wissen.
Wenns dann immer noch alles abschmiert, wird Hardware defekt sein.


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

oder das sie nicht genug strom vom netzteil bekommt wie schonmal geschrieben 


naja drück dir die daumen das es nur ein software problem ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Also, es ist ein Hardware Problem.Pc ist formatiert, neuste Treiber ist auf druff. Hab eben den Singleplayer von Bad Company 2 gestartet und gleich nach der ersten Szene (wo man den Typen messern muss) friert das Bild ein. Kam dann auch nur noch mit Neustart raus. 

Gibt jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder es ist einfach ein Fehler von Bad Company 2, der die ATI Treiber nicht ab kann (den Fehler gab es ja mal) oder es liegt wirklich an der Grafikkarte/Netzteil. Vom Preis her würde es sich ja zuerst lohnen ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, kann mir da jemand eins empfehlen ?

Ich frage mich dann nur, was an der Graka kaputt sein soll. Ist es die Hitze ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, klar sind 87 ° schon ne Menge aber normalerweise sollte sie das aushalten.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Also da du ja auch Pixelfehler hattest vor der Formatierung, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die Grafikkarte oder ein Teil daran hinüber ist.

Insofern würde ich jetzt spontan raten, dass du eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobierst, sofern du eine rumliegen hast oder dir eine leihen kannst.
Dann kannst du testen obs läuft und hast so Gewissheit, dass es an deiner Graka liegt.

Hast du keine Graka rumliegen, musst du wohl oder übel eine neue kaufen. Allerdings muss die zum System passen. Sollte das Problem hinterher immer noch bestehen, ist es natürlich ärgerlich, weil im Vorfeld noch nicht 100%ig klar ist, obs wirklich an der Graka liegt. 

Ich zitiere nochmal dein System:



> Gigabyte P43-ES3G
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 4x 2,66Ghz
> 4 GB RAM
> ATI Radeon HD 5700
> ...



Glaube du wärst mit einem 400-500 Watt Marken-Netzteil erstmal gut bedient. 
Mit 500w wärste auch für eine komplette Neuaufrüstung gewappnet und für eine neue Graka sowieso.

Empfehlen kann ich da als Hersteller z.b. bequiet! Hab selbst ein 530w Teil von denen. Kostet rund 50 Euro, einfach mal bei Hardwareversand nach "bequiet 500w" suchen.

Würde dir zu einer GTX560ti raten. Ich denke mal, deine CPU könnte da limitieren, weil sie schon etwas betagter ist, aber so sicher bin ich da nicht.


Wegen der Temp: haste beim Hersteller geschaut, ob deine Graka 87° aushält?
Meine Graka zum Vergleich ist eine GTX460 und die wird beim Zocken bisher nie wärmer als 60 Grad. Um CPU Fehler auszuschließen solltest du auch da nochmal die Max. Temp bei Google raussuchen und überprüfen während des absturzes bzw. kurz davor/danach. Denke Festplatte kann man als Fehlerquelle ausschließen, denn dann hättest du schon vorm Zocken Probleme.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Konov, ich dackel gleich mal los zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens. Da gebe ich dann lieber erstmal 50 &#8364; + aus, als gleich 100 &#8364; mehr für ne Grafikkarte. Hier ist nochmal mein Netzteil: http://www.idealo.de...inter-tech.html bekam insgesamt niederschmetternde Bewertungen, mir wurde der damals als ausreichend verkauft und für nen GamerPC ideal, naja is wohl bullsh*t... 

Die max. Temperatur (Graka) liegt bei 90°. also bin ich knapp drunter... Die CPU Temperatur lag immer bei 57° max., maximal erlaubt sind hier 71° also da ist alles im Lot


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Konov, ich dackel gleich mal los zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens. Da gebe ich dann lieber erstmal 50 € + aus, als gleich 100 € mehr für ne Grafikkarte. Hier ist nochmal mein Netzteil: http://www.idealo.de...inter-tech.html bekam insgesamt niederschmetternde Bewertungen, mir wurde der damals als ausreichend verkauft und für nen GamerPC ideal, naja is wohl bullsh*t...
> 
> Die max. Temperatur (Graka) liegt bei 90°. also bin ich knapp drunter... Die CPU Temperatur lag immer bei 57° max., maximal erlaubt sind hier 71° also da ist alles im Lot



Alles klar, das spricht ebenfalls dafür, dass der Fehler bei der Graka liegt.
Dann biste mit NT und Graka Kauf auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite.

Wobei ich betonen möchte, dass ich kein Hellseher bin und wenns doch was anderes ist, weise ich jede Schuld von mir. ^^
Das ist nur das, was ich gemacht hätte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Alles klar, das spricht ebenfalls dafür, dass der Fehler bei der Graka liegt.
> Dann biste mit NT und Graka Kauf auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Wobei ich betonen möchte, dass ich kein Hellseher bin und wenns doch was anderes ist, weise ich jede Schuld von mir. ^^
> Das ist nur das, was ich gemacht hätte.



Die Schuld liegt einzig und allein beim Verkäufer des PC's. Ich hatte im Nachhinein so viele Probleme, von minderwertigen RAM Riegeln bis hin zu nicht richtig montierten Gehäuselüftern. Mich wundert es sowieso, dass er fast 1 Jahr ohne große Probleme lief... 

Euch bin ich nur dankbar 

Btw: wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, bring ich ihn eh zur Reparatur.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Ok, das Geschäft, wo ich immer hingehe hat dicht gemacht... na toll. Werde jetzt deinen Rat beherzigen und meine alte Graka einbauen, mit der konnte ich auch Bad Company 2 zocken. (Ne ATI 9800 512 MB oder so). Wenn es dann funktioniert, bin ich schlauer. 

Edit: Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr. Hab nun den PC aufgeschraubt und nen Ventilator nebenbei laufen lassen, damit die Graka gekühlt wird. Dann hab ich BC2 gestartet und per GPU Z gemessen, das Spiel ist normal wieder abgeschmiert aber dann schau ich auf die Temps: 57° !!!!!! Danach hab ich den Ventilator ausgestellt und BC2 nochmal "abschmieren" lassen, danach die Temp: 60° !!!!!!!



Der will mich verarschen oder ?


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok, das Geschäft, wo ich immer hingehe hat dicht gemacht... na toll. Werde jetzt deinen Rat beherzigen und meine alte Graka einbauen, mit der konnte ich auch Bad Company 2 zocken. (Ne ATI 9800 512 MB oder so). Wenn es dann funktioniert, bin ich schlauer.
> 
> Edit: Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr. Hab nun den PC aufgeschraubt und nen Ventilator nebenbei laufen lassen, damit die Graka gekühlt wird. Dann hab ich BC2 gestartet und per GPU Z gemessen, das Spiel ist normal wieder abgeschmiert aber dann schau ich auf die Temps: 57° !!!!!! Danach hab ich den Ventilator ausgestellt und BC2 nochmal "abschmieren" lassen, danach die Temp: 60° !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Temps von der 9800er oder der 5700er Karte?

Wenn sie defekt ist, könnte es sein, dass da nur noch Müll angezeigt wird - ist ne Vermutung. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Nein die Daten stammen vonner 5700er HD. Meine alte 9800er kann ich leider erst demnächst einbauen, der PC wo sie drinne steckt ist zur Zeit bei meiner Schwester. 

Hab übrigens FEAR 3, Borderlands und Dragon Age 2 installiert und angetestet, kann alles auf maximaler Grafik spielen.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein die Daten stammen vonner 5700er HD. Meine alte 9800er kann ich leider erst demnächst einbauen, der PC wo sie drinne steckt ist zur Zeit bei meiner Schwester.
> 
> Hab übrigens FEAR 3, Borderlands und Dragon Age 2 installiert und angetestet, kann alles auf maximaler Grafik spielen.



Ohne dass er abschmiert?

Ich mein, es könnte theoretisch auch an den beiden Spielen liegen, nur stellt sich dann die Frage warum ein Bluescreen mit fehlerhafter Treiberwarnung kommt.

Und warum die Temps von einer Minute auf die andere soviel anders sind... da stimmt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ohne dass er abschmiert?
> 
> Ich mein, es könnte theoretisch auch an den beiden Spielen liegen, nur stellt sich dann die Frage warum ein Bluescreen mit fehlerhafter Treiberwarnung kommt.
> 
> Und warum die Temps von einer Minute auf die andere soviel anders sind... da stimmt irgendwas nicht.



Ohne dass er abschmiert. Bei Borderlands konnte ich sogar AA auf 8x stellen. Dazu sind auch alle anderen Sachen an, keine Laggs oder ähnliches. FEAR 3 ging schon immer, genau so wie Dragon Age 2 (unter DX9).

Der Bluescreen tauchte vor dem Formatieren immer bei MW2 auf. Bis jetzt hatte ich aber auch dort keine Störungen, muss man sehen. Hab eben nochmal Bad Company 2 gestartet im SP. Ich konnte genau 2 Sekunden spielen, dann frierte der Bildschirm wieder ein. Der Sound lief aber weiter, und anscheinend konnte auch noch rumlaufen, da ich beim Drücken von W/A/S/D Geräusche gehört habe, genau so wie Schussgeräusche oder die vom Nahkampf (Messer). 

Wie schon gesagt: Sobald ich die alte Graka habe setze ich die mal rein. Wenn es dann geht, werde ich mir wohl oder übel ne neue holen müssen.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ohne dass er abschmiert. Bei Borderlands konnte ich sogar AA auf 8x stellen. Dazu sind auch alle anderen Sachen an, keine Laggs oder ähnliches. FEAR 3 ging schon immer, genau so wie Dragon Age 2 (unter DX9).
> 
> Der Bluescreen tauchte vor dem Formatieren immer bei MW2 auf. Bis jetzt hatte ich aber auch dort keine Störungen, muss man sehen. Hab eben nochmal Bad Company 2 gestartet im SP. Ich konnte genau 2 Sekunden spielen, dann frierte der Bildschirm wieder ein. Der Sound lief aber weiter, und anscheinend konnte auch noch rumlaufen, da ich beim Drücken von W/A/S/D Geräusche gehört habe, genau so wie Schussgeräusche oder die vom Nahkampf (Messer).
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: Sobald ich die alte Graka habe setze ich die mal rein. Wenn es dann geht, werde ich mir wohl oder übel ne neue holen müssen.



Wenn du noch was hören konntest, ist der Rechner schonmal nicht abgeschmiert.
Ich würde sagen BFBC2 spricht da irgendwas an, was die anderen Spiele nicht machen und das führt zum Aufhängen.

Das erklärt allerdings immer noch nicht ganz die Bluescreen Fehlermeldung zum Treiber. Hmm alles sehr merkwürdig. Durch die Formatierung scheint aber schon ein paar Problemchen beseitigt worden zu sein, was wiedeurm eher auf Software URsache schließt. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

Ich konnte damals stundenlang und ohne probleme shooter,adventures,usw spielen

aber bei world of warcraft classic und warcraft 3 crashte mein pc immer


unterschiedliche spiele die unterschiedliche grafik/hardwareschnittstellen ansprechen und ich denk mal mw2 und bc2 fordern mehr grafik als da2 oder fear3 oder andere spiele ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du noch was hören konntest, ist der Rechner schonmal nicht abgeschmiert.
> Ich würde sagen BFBC2 spricht da irgendwas an, was die anderen Spiele nicht machen und das führt zum Aufhängen.
> 
> Das erklärt allerdings immer noch nicht ganz die Bluescreen Fehlermeldung zum Treiber. Hmm alles sehr merkwürdig. Durch die Formatierung scheint aber schon ein paar Problemchen beseitigt worden zu sein, was wiedeurm eher auf Software URsache schließt. ^^



Genau das glaube ich mittlerweile auch. Und da die Fehler bei MW2 und Bad Company auftreten, macht das dann auch Sinn. 

Ich werde mir dann bloß spätestens mit BF3 ne neue Graka holen müssen, denn das will ich auf jeden Fall spielen. (Ganz zu schweigen von Skyrim, das wohl sehr viel Leistung saugen wird)

Nunja, den Thread kann man erstmal Sacken lassen. Wenn ich was neues hab bzw meine alte Grafikkarte eingebaut und alles getestet habe, melde ich mich hier wieder. 

Danke schonmal euch allen, ihr wart mir wirklich eine große Hilfe (auch, wenn wir uns meist nur im Kreis gedreht haben, von defekter Graka über Netzteil bis hin zu Treiberproblemen und nun wieder Graka. Und am Ende liegt es an den Spielen...)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

So da bin ich wieder.

Hatte mich vertan, meine alte war ne NVidia 8600 GT 512 MB  Hab sie mal reingebaut (kein PCI Express...) und dann getestet. Zuerst BFBC2 gestartet... komme bis zur ersten Filmsequenz (wo die Jets die Panzer abschießen) ohne Probleme. Es ruckelt zwar usw., aber das liegt schätz ich mal an den Grafikeinstellungen. Danach hab ich MW2 getestet, ebenfalls keine Probleme.

Scheint so, dass ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen darf, oder was meint ihr ?

Hier ist übrigens nochmal die ATI 5700 HD, was mich wundert ist, dass überall nur ein Vermerk von ASUS drauf ist nirgends etwas von ATI bzw AMD und 5700 steht.... *Edit: Ok, nu steht da bei der Rückseite was von 5770... hab da auch nochmal ein Foto gemacht...*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

